# Hunting And Gathering 2 ...



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The first half is all gathering, and a lot of misses due to the rain; the second, I get a pidgeon and squirrel, and have a bloody good time. Thanks for watching.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am glad you know your plants, the only one i recognized was the dandelion looks like a really cool day


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

fantastic watch! saw it over on youtube, excellent information and a great way to take the coat of a squirrel


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys; Newconvert, it's not as hard as you might think, though it took me a few years to learn all these, about half were all done last year, when I spent some time buffing up my knowledge.
Thanks Andy.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent vid Andy, all it takes is a good field guide and a willingness to learn. It's one of my favorite pastimes. Always suprizing the grandkids whith wild edibles. Well done.
Philly


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Been awhile since I spent a day out like that! Nice video! -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot Philly, Tex, much appreciated.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I always enjoy watching your video's, thanks for sharing


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Jim, do you have a channel?


----------

